# Looking for Snow Plowing Work in IL & IN?



## Steve Golyzniak (Jan 6, 2014)

Leading Snow & Ice Management company looking for sub-contractors with:

Pick Up's w/ Plows and/or spreaders
Salters
Loaders
Skids

In all areas across the state of IL and NW Indiana. Large commercial accounts!

Please contact Steve Golyzniak at 847-695-0080 or at [email protected].

Don't delay spots fill up quickly!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Steve. I don't think we've met, but I worked under Joe and Chris last year and plan on coming back. I've gotten your letter of intent in the mail but have forgotten to mail it back yet, but I do intend to work for you again. I'd sure like it if I could work further North this year as driving all the way to the city took me over an hour each way last year. P.S., Jennifer in the office is the best!


----------



## Steve Golyzniak (Jan 6, 2014)

Jeff-
Thanks for the reply. Please send that letter of intent in when you get a chance. That will get you locked in for the season. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.

Steve


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello Steve my names James Rice and I am the managing member of Snow Be Gone LLC. We have done work for tovar for many years here in Indiana and couldn't be happier with the working relationship we have had. Just to let everyone know, Tovar has been great to work for and we hope to continue doing business with Tovar for many years to come.


----------

